# devoloping my tauren fursona



## allikuja (Dec 18, 2009)

I am a Tarus and I my personality embodies nearly all the qualities defined by the Tarus zodiac. I'm trying to find ways to embody this in my physical appearance. The most obvious way I can thing of is getting the bull-ring-whatever nose piercing but I don't really want to because I feel like that's just too obvious. I dunno, I am having trouble expressing who I am, though that could be tied in with not really knowing who I am.  = me


----------



## allikuja (Dec 18, 2009)

Name:Allikuja
Age:same as mine
Sex:female
Species:tauren
Height:same as mine give or take a bit
Weight: same as mine give or take a bit

Appearance:
- Hair and fur: brown hair, brown splotches
- Markings: none specific yet
- Eye color: blue
- Other features: strong horns, off-white-ish, medium length
Behavior and Personality: see tarus zodiac

Skills: uhm...more on that later
Weaknesses: see skills

Likes: funny/nice/interesting folks, playing games, having fun
Dislikes: being forced to do something I don't want to do, being manipulated/controlled

History: ~~~

---
Aaand additional stuff if you want a "what's your blood type?" style bio
---

Clothing/Personal Style: comfortable, earth-tones
Picture: nothing official yet, I don't draw but I like to save pictures I like

Goal: none yet
Profession: none yet
Personal quote: none yet
Theme song: ...ny
Birthdate: same as mine
Star sign: Taurus?

Favorite food: generic american food (srsly, lame i know)
Favorite drink: pop/soda
Favorite location: somewhere comfy with fun people
Favorite weather: jeans & tshirt weather: warm (not hot or cold) and no cold wind!!!
Favorite color: blue

Least liked food: seafood
Least liked drink: tea/coffee
Least liked location: none yet
Least liked weather: cold wind, snow that makes it impossible to go anywhere

Favorite person: my bf & mom
Least liked person: people that have hurt me
Friends: none yet (fursona wise)
Relations: none yet (fursona wise)
Enemies: ny
Significant other: only irl
Orientation: mostly straight

My fursona, like all my online embodiments of myself, is an extension of myself, so as I change, so does my embodiment of myself (be it furry or otherwise)


----------



## Morroke (Dec 18, 2009)

allikuja said:


> I am a Tarus and I my personality embodies nearly all the qualities defined by the Tarus zodiac. I'm trying to find ways to embody this in my physical appearance. The most obvious way I can thing of is getting the bull-ring-whatever nose piercing but I don't really want to because I feel like that's just too obvious. I dunno, I am having trouble expressing who I am, though that could be tied in with not really knowing who I am.  = me



Faux leather collar with a cowbell = win.


----------



## allikuja (Dec 18, 2009)

Haha wow simple yet sweet.

For some reason, I associate barmaid outfits with female taurens. I need to find one of those white ruffly-ish barmaid shirts and a brown corset or slimming vest...


----------



## Gight (Dec 18, 2009)

allikuja said:


> Name:Allikuja
> Least liked food: *seafood*



Seafood?
Not a warm, juicy steak?


----------



## allikuja (Dec 18, 2009)

I'm a bit of a cannibal when it comes to that >_> Beef is good, so long as it doesn't come from someone I'm related to.


----------



## allikuja (Dec 18, 2009)

Really, I'm just looking for someone to talk to. TALK TO ME </attention whore>

I kind of liken the furry-ness to an experience I had at a pagan music festival. A friend and I bought these cheap fairy wings at one of the vendors and wore them around for the day. By wearing them, it brought out the fun-loving side of me that is usually more hidden when I'm around people I don't know. In addition, whenever I ran into other people wearing wings, I had an instant connection to them. I find it's really hard to connect with people now-a-days, especially being insecure and bad at starting conversations. By wearing a tail or a cowbell or whatever, I would instantly be able to identify with a specific group of people with whom I share an interest.

This makes sense, right?


----------



## Gight (Dec 18, 2009)

allikuja said:


> This makes sense, right?



Of course it does.


----------



## allikuja (Dec 18, 2009)

any suggestions for shopping for the faux leather collar? i keep getting hits for dog collars with plastic buckles and such which is so not-sexy

I did find these cowbells, however
http://www.halloweencostumes4u.com/...ry_Code=deluxe-animal-costumes&Store_Code=hal

http://www.hollywoodtoysandcostumes...ogle&zmam=99371410&zmas=2&zmac=65&zmap=15VA10

found a potential collar:
http://www.ravensmoon.com/wearables/default.asp?type=91

I'm afraid it's gonna be hard leather though that'll chafe my neck (the edges of the collar)


----------



## Gight (Dec 18, 2009)

Second Bell.

Maybe you should try searching for cow collars instead of leather ones.


----------



## allikuja (Dec 20, 2009)

haha, now I'm getting collars for cows and dog collars with cow-prints. there's some interesting stuff though.

here's an interesting link, cow-themed accessories:
http://www.ioffer.com/search/items/pattern%20cow

cow collars (top one is a cow collar, bottom is a cow-print dog collar):
http://farm-and-pet.hardwarestore.com/110-610-horse-halters/cow-collar-513984.aspx

http://www.hotdogcollars.com/ProductDetails.asp?ProductCode=YLW-032&click=18195

may search for more later.


----------

